# Kind of printing?



## Ivan (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi everybody,

I'm looking for a kind of printing (high quality) for ce type of visual http://www.zenvironments.com/Print/ecko-tees2.jpg


- Screen printing?
- Digitally?
- CMYK printing?
- more...

Still sorry for my english 

Ivan

PS : (Files source : EPS / 300dpi / CMYK)​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

That can be done pretty easily with traditional screen printing. Most screen printers should be able to handle a job like that with the source files you describe.


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

You could easily go with digital printing with that design but I would look at screen printing first as it will yeild a better print. Now if you are doing very short runs than DTG printing might be a better solution.


----------



## sajwal (Aug 16, 2006)

i prefer screen printing for this job ...


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

traditional printing with either waterbased inks or highly reduced plasticols


----------



## ASAP Printing (Oct 6, 2006)

Yeah that would be a fun project. looks like 4 colors, and 3 on the second one. Nice art.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 1, 2006)

Ok, thanks very much


----------

